# Very Sudden Lump



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Brooklyn (15 weeks) has developed a lump the size of a ping pong ball on her right chest. It seems to be fluid filled, and tender when I touch it. I called the emergency vet clinic, and they said I could bring her in, but I'm thinking that it is most likely a bump from playing too hard with my brother in laws chocolate lab. Her personality seems the same, so I'm thinking I will wait until morning and take her to our regular vet. Has anyone ever heard of a lump like this?

Forgot to mention that she got her 3rd DAP shot today, but that was in her back...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Older dogs develop lumps, from what I heard. Sam's grandmother (15 year old V) had some smaller ones than what you described. The breeder mentioned she is so old, it wouldn't make sense to even trim her nails. But, the vet used to remove lumps when she was younger (about 10 years old).

No experience with younger dog. Too early for tumor.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

The only experience I've had with visible, sudden lumps in puppies is one of Hally's littermates got a hernia fairly young. The lump appeared quickly and was very much as you described. 

Once you see your regular vet, please keep us all posted!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian developed a lump last year some time. Do you see a small hole in the lump, if so get her to the vet asap and have it removed.
It could be a bot fly larvae. At least that is what it was for our guy.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Take her to the vet immediately.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Well the lump is gone lke it was never there...

When I took her out of the crate this morning for her pee, it was just gone. I called the vet and explained everthing, and they said they weren't concerned, but I could bring her in. They couldn't see anything, and they think it was most likely an allergic reaction to something (perhaps a bug bite?). She is eating and playing like her normal self, so I guess I shouldn't worry about it anymore. I may never know what caused it.


----------

